# Tempo Update



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Had quite a few private exchanges with people who have either ordered the Tempo for March, or in some cases considering buying one, but wanting more info. Rather than posting to those people I thought I would do a little update.

We collected the Tempo from Karl, Jane and Gary from Heart of England Motorhomes in Weedon on the 16th of January, and had a very good handover from all 3 of them. There were a few issues, and we were assured they were all under way for correcting, so I thought I would update you all on the issues and current status.

1. Seatbelt Problem.

On our Tempo (which is about the 4th off the production line), they had cocked up the seatbelt on the 3rd travel seat. If you look here PHOTOS you should get an idea of the problem.

What Autocruise should have done is used a webbing type buckle as used in most of the other van conversions, such as the Auto Sleeper Symbol, but they did not get type approval for this, so the solution from them is shown in the other 4 photos on the above page.

I am not sure about the fix, as I have concerns about the fact that it forces the wearer over towards the sliding door, maybe making it uncomfortable?

I also think the infill will get lost, and do you reckon it will make it uncomfortable to sleep on?

What do you all think, and maybe, what has your van got?

I have to praise Autocruise as they have offered to pay all our costs to go to the factory, and will include an overnight, fuel and a tour of the factory, but have not decided what to do yet.

2. Toolbox.

The toolbox on these vans is heavy, and it fits under the passenger front seat. On collection, it was pointed out by Heart of England that AC had supplied a wrong seat base back panel, which meant the toolbox can not lock into place under the drivers seat. There is a locating hole under the seat, but the screw in part on the toolbox will not fit in since it will not push back with the flat seat base cover. the solution is simple, the seat base back cover needs little hump instead of being flat. We were told this was in the works, but just today have been told by AC that this is all wrong and the toolbox should be stowed under the rear travel seat.

This is clearly wrong, and I am sure it is just a misunderstanding which will be sorted, but I will let you know. If you get one of these be careful, we braked hard the other day and the toolbox shot out from under the front seat, could have been dangerous, and we are certainly not putting it loose in the back of the van!!!!

3. Side panel on passenger side front seat.

On collection we were told this was in the works, and when you open the passenger door, it does look rough. Would only cost a few pence I guess, and all the other vans we looked at had one, but AC have told me today there are no plans to make one :-(

4. Footrest

This was mentioned in the reviews of the Tempo, but is not being suppled.

5. Outdoor chairs

Again, mentioned in the reviews, but they decided not to go ahead with them.

6. Instruction book.

Still "at the printers" with no date, not good enough really :-(

Now, before anyone get the impresssion we are unhappy, that is not really the case, this is out first van, and we are impressed. We knew we were gettign an early van, and for the price paid, we can not expect the quality of the IH, Timberland or even the Auto Sleeper models.

On top of this, Autocruise have a good attitude and really want us to be happy. Kath who watches this site has been really helpful and Peter has kept an eye out.

They have promised us a replacement table and new carpets as ours were a bit damaged.

As I also said, they have offered us a tour, lunch, and an overnight stay if we want it.

So, I think once the final issues here get sorted, we will be delighted.

Comments welcomed, especially what you guys think of the seatbelt issue.

Kev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's my 4p worth on the seatbelts, based on our experience with our van.

Our o/s rear seat is a standard type with a boxed in base. The seat belt buckle end is plastic covered wire like yours, but it pokes out of the box at the point that the seat squab and back join and the buckle nestles up against the bottom of the side of the seat back. The other end of the buckle is bolted to the metal frame of the seat box. It falls neatly to hand when required and is out of the way when the seat is converted to a bench.

The nearside is a different kettle of fish because it's a removable seat with it's frame exposed, i.e. no boxing. RWT looked at several ways of fixing the buckle end and eventually hit upon positioning the buckle in the same place vis a vis the passenger. However at the other end they fitted a quick release clip which fixes it firmly to the van floor, but allows the whole 'stalk' to be removed, leaving a clear floor when the seat is taken out.

You can just see the buckle poking out of the offside seat in the picture, regrettably I haven't got a picture of it with the seat 'erect' or of the nearside seat arrangement. If you want them I'll sort it tomorrow.

When we have no rear passengers we generally travel with the seat belts attached to the buckles across the seat backs to stop them flopping forward under any heavy braking as the backs have no fixing to keep them in place, apart from an interference fit under the headrests on the bulkhead.

Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Andy, no need to take a photo, I think I undertand. Your boxed in one sounds better than ours, and does not sound as if it gets in the way at all.

Even if we go for our mod, the stalk on ours will still be really stiff, and I think really annoying to get out and put back on a regular basis.

And, I think once we lose the infill cushion, it will look horrible without the belt in place, and when used as a bed.

Kev


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> .... eventually hit upon positioning the buckle in the same place vis a vis the passenger. However at the other end they fitted a quick release clip which fixes it firmly to the van floor, but allows the whole 'stalk' to be removed, leaving a clear floor when the seat is taken out.
> 
> Andy


Andy: is this the type of removable clip as used in 'accessible' minibuses such as the Unwin System?

http://www.unwin-safety.com/

These have 'tracking' fixed into the floor and belts and retaining straps for wheelchairs can be clipped in and out in seconds: this would seem to be a possible solution for motorhomes so that the belts can be removed when not in use. I have no idea how this fits with regulations but assume that if legal in minibuses it would be in motorhomes ....

The minibus seats can be fitted by the Unwin system too so that the seating plan can be easily re-configured.

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Harvey,

I've just checked in the van (and taken photo's anyway) and the removeable fitting has a hinged cover for when it's detached and it has the name 'Q'STRAINT' engraved on the top.

The pictures show the n/s seat and then the erected o/s seat and a closer view of the buckle. For some reason it won't let me add a fourth picture which is a closer image of the removeable buckkle fitting on the n/s. I'll try and attach it to a new message.

Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the missing picture from the previous post.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Andy,
That looks similar to the Unwin fittings: presumably designed for the same purpose: and that flap will stop the track getting filled with grit... very neat.
I see that your seat is fitted in a similar manner.

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> Andy,
> That looks similar to the Unwin fittings: presumably designed for the same purpose: and that flap will stop the track getting filled with grit... very neat.
> I see that your seat is fitted in a similar manner.
> 
> Harvey


Hi Harvey,

The layout of the van was originally conceived for mobility customers with the seat track being used to clip a wheelchair in place. It also has a 2ft deep rear garage for wheelchairs or mobility scooter.

We don't need the mobility aspects but we realised the inherent flexibility of the layout and have a two beardie dog crate in the garage and a removable n/s seat which provides lots of interior space when needed.

All round it works very well and I'm v surprised that they haven't sold like hot cakes.

Andy


----------

